

Semantic Versioning 2.0.0 - jarek-foksa
http://semver.org/

======
raziel2p
According to github[1], version 2 has been out for two years. Kinda misleading
submission title.

1:
[https://github.com/mojombo/semver/releases](https://github.com/mojombo/semver/releases)

------
nickpresta
I find well written changelogs far more useful than relying on encoding
meaning in a version string.

I really like [http://keepachangelog.com](http://keepachangelog.com) as a
guideline for writing changelogs.

~~~
kelnage
Is there any harm in doing both? I agree that good changelogs are incredibly
helpful - but I can also see how consistent version numbering can be useful
too. If nothing else, it can allow easier automated dependency management vs.
parsing the contents on a changelogs.

~~~
nickpresta
I'm of the opinion that if you're relying on semver for automated depenency
management (like npm), you're doing it horribly wrong.

Pin your dependencies to specific versions, read changelogs and make informed
decisions.

Don't rely on someone bumping patch versions correctly to keep your software
stable.

I tend to agree with Jeremy Ashkenas on this issue:
[https://gist.github.com/jashkenas/cbd2b088e20279ae2c8e](https://gist.github.com/jashkenas/cbd2b088e20279ae2c8e)

------
soroso
Where's the changelog? What has changed?

------
killercup
Now if only Semantic Versioning had a Changelog…

~~~
Veratyr
[https://github.com/mojombo/semver/compare/v1.0.0...v2.0.0](https://github.com/mojombo/semver/compare/v1.0.0...v2.0.0)

------
mikmoila
How about interface implementation versioning Ae la OSGI
[http://www.osgi.org/wiki/uploads/Links/SemanticVersioning.pd...](http://www.osgi.org/wiki/uploads/Links/SemanticVersioning.pdf)

